# Yamaha Grizzly



## North-Woods (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I don't now if this is the place to post this but here  goes.  I'm going to buy a grizzly and have just one question.  Can the drive belt get wet if you cross a stream or have they sealed the case that holds the belt?


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know about the sealed drive-belt case..but,the Grizzly is a fine,fine ATV.
Polaris was the one that had all the trouble with slipping belts..
I bought a new Grizzly 700fi 4x4 with eps last year and like it..

Go to Youtube and type in "yamaha grizzly in mud" and watch some of those guys abuse their Grizzies..amazing,what these things will go through.

But,if it were me and i had it to do over again?..I would buy a Honda foreman with ES..just me though.
The Grizzly automatic with high/low is kind of a pain..the low is to low..the high is to high...aggravating.

If you are kinda easing along going up a small hill/incline,and riding along a trail, the high range trans seems to lug the motor..but if you stop and put it in low range,the thing is way to low/slow and the motor is revving to high and you aint even getting anywhere..so you stop again(yes,you have to stop)and you put it back in high range you go back to lugging up the hill.

Now don't get me wrong..you don't lug at ALL if you give it throttle,that 700FI motor will rocket that thing up ANY hill..but who wants to fly up a hill in the dark while trying to be quiet and get to the deer stand.

I love Yamaha and i have owned almost everything they manufacture from waverunners to boats and motorcycles to atv's and utv's but their automatic with high/low could be better..
It's almost as if they could use a medium range for all-purpose use and just save the low for pulling and the high for open throttle running..
But,good luck with your new Grizzly..oh,and go to "Grizzly owners.com"..and several other good websites/forums and join up..great guys with ALOT of knowledge about their "Grizz machines..
they can answer ALL the grizz questions you could ever think up..
Enjoy


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 28, 2010)

You would probably have to be in water up to the seat to get in the belt case and get wet.......Much deaper than you think.  There is an intake hose and an exhaust hose so air can run through the belt system and keep it cool.  If I'm not mistaking on the Grizzly, the intake for the belt is just under the plastic near the gas tank.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 28, 2010)

North-Woods said:


> Well, I don't now if this is the place to post this but here  goes.  I'm going to buy a grizzly and have just one question.  Can the drive belt get wet if you cross a stream or have they sealed the case that holds the belt?



I worked for the yamaha assembly plant for 10 years and liked everything about them but as far as the grizzly, just like the second post says the drive system leaves a little to be desired, And it may not leak now but eventualy it will leak and the belt will slip. I got a 07 honda rubicon and the drive on it is flawless  D1 for high speed power D2 for high speed open driving  and low range, Plus ESP and you can shift it manually, Plus theres no belt its a pump and hyd motor NO slip.   Get the honda.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Feb 28, 2010)

You should be fine with the belt as long as you don't go in water over the top of the fenders.  If you choose to snorkel it you would have no worries to whatever depth you chose by snorkel height.


----------



## TJay (Mar 2, 2010)

My 660 Grizzly is an '06 and I've never experienced any problems.  Like many others I've crossed many a deep stream just rolled on thru.


----------

